# Have you had a passengers pee next to your car?



## Wyla (Oct 18, 2016)

When picking up from bars usually.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Not yet.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Yes. I have had multiple females pop a squat. I handed them some napkins and hand sanitizer and we were on our way.


----------



## DougTheUberDriver (Apr 28, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> Yes. I have had multiple females pop a squat. I handed them some napkins and hand sanitizer and we were on our way.


thats disgusting...

i have had dudes pee just outside the car after needing to be pull over just in the nick of time.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

DougTheUberDriver said:


> thats disgusting...
> 
> i have had dudes pee just outside the car after needing to be pull over just in the nick of time.


This is not different than a dude pissing. Females just have to squat and wipe. I treat all my passengers equally. The funniest was a soon to be ex wife of a Dallas Cowboy's player and her friend realized that my dash cam was catching it all. I didn't care, it was a 4x XL surge that was paying about 80 cents per minute.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

It hasn't happened to me yet but I'd be pretty apprehensive about it. I've seen enough drunk gals pee in my day and it wasn't a pretty scene. Pee all over their legs and shoes, some falling flat on their ass in their own puddle.... I don't think I'd want that shit in my car.


----------



## DougTheUberDriver (Apr 28, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> This is not different than a dude pissing. Females just have to squat and wipe. I treat all my passengers equally. The funniest was a soon to be ex wife of a Dallas Cowboy's player and her friend realized that my dash cam was catching it all. I didn't care, it was a 4x XL surge that was paying about 80 cents per minute.


no, its definitely worse haha

i saw old ladies taking craps in the streets when i traveled to europe once. that convinced me enough that we're on the right side of the ocean


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

No....but I do


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wyla said:


> When picking up from bars usually.


No.
But ive had them puke out the door from a moving vehicle


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

No . . . But I have!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Never.

But I pee next to my car all the time.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Never.
> 
> But I pee next to my car all the time.


Some drivers, inside car gunning into a bottle. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Not uncommon on the drunk shift, have had both male and female peeing on the shoulder of the road next to my car. Vomiting too for that matter. A dump would be a different matter. I would have to figure out something before letting dirty ass pants back into my car. They would have to wrap their pants with their jacket or ride on the roof!


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

I just turn on the Zombie lights to help them see what they are doing.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I've_ had both and as long as they don't make a mess, I don't care. A poop on the other hand, I'm probably leaving you there.

the was a great post on here from someone in atlanta who had a pax pop, stare at them and grunt. _


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Doing this? No. Had a regular patient whip it out in front of me and my female partner and piss next to our ambulance once, though. Always the same call - chest pain, drunk, off psych meds. He'd tell his dog he'd be back soon and wait for a reply.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Oh course I have, between my car doors, but never where a rider can see. 
I haven't had to pull over yet for a 'pee break'- yet!

But, It's better than them peeing IN the vehicle? No?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Not only have I had a pax stand next to my car and take a piss, He asked me if I would unzip him, take it out, and hold it for him because he was too drunk.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Not only have I had a pax stand next to my car and take a piss, He asked me if I would unzip him, take it out, and hold it for him because he was too drunk.


It just writes itself at this point. If I wasn't 3/4 of a bottle in and not sure if I'm funny or offensive so I backspaced.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've had them pee next to my car and also inside of my car.



Pax Collector said:


> It hasn't happened to me yet but I'd be pretty apprehensive about it. I've seen enough drunk gals pee in my day and it wasn't a pretty scene. Pee all over their legs and shoes, some falling flat on their ass in their own puddle.... I don't think I'd want that shit in my car.


Carry a towel to put down on the seat if needed.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> Not only have I had a pax stand next to my car and take a piss, He asked me if I would unzip him, take it out, and hold it for him because he was too drunk.


Can't help but magine Lissetti...

That you helped him with his problem...

out of a feeling of professional obligation....8>O

Seeing as how you found out....

That he was a local cop...

That took an Uber instead of drive....8>)

Rakos








PS. Your just SO helpful....8>}


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Can't help but magine Lissetti...
> 
> That you helped him with his problem...
> 
> ...


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Not only have I had a pax stand next to my car and take a piss, He asked me if I would unzip him, take it out, and hold it for him because he was too drunk.


He tried to leave a different kind of tip.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> He tried to leave a different kind of tip.


This all reminds me of a medical transport run I had once. First and thankfully last time I had to repeatedly tell a man to stop masturbating while staring at me.

This Uber gig is cakewalk. Ahhh those were the days ?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> First and thankfully last time I had to repeatedly tell a man to stop masturbating while staring at me.


Quite flattering, actually :roflmao:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Quite flattering, actually :roflmao:
> 
> View attachment 316479


Gotta give the guy credit, the good lord blessed him. And yes, I was flattered ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> It just writes itself at this point. If I wasn't 3/4 of a bottle in and not sure if I'm funny or offensive so I backspaced. :smiles:


But
Did YOU GET A TIP !?


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

Hell, I've had idiot riders piss IN my car are you kidding with this juvenile shite


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> It hasn't happened to me yet but I'd be pretty apprehensive about it. I've seen enough drunk gals pee in my day and it wasn't a pretty scene. Pee all over their legs and shoes, some falling flat on their ass in their own puddle.... I don't think I'd want that shit in my car.


Definitely don't want that in the car, buy Youtube will want the footage. 1,000,000 views pays $1k, give or take.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Gotta give the guy credit, the good lord blessed him. And yes, I was flattered ?


Hopefully not for an erection lasting for more than 4 hours; until seeing you that is...

Living in a rural area I pee on the back roads all the time. Passengers too. If I am alone or suspect someone might come up on me I just open my trunk and leave a door open. In the event anyone asks I will just say something was rolling around in the trunk and I am moving it up front.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BikingBob said:


> Hopefully not for an erection lasting for more than 4 hours; until seeing you that is...


Nope, just good ol psych issues ?


----------



## Wyla (Oct 18, 2016)

#professoruber said:


> Yes. I have had multiple females pop a squat. I handed them some napkins and hand sanitizer and we were on our way.


Drunk girls can pee too.... I had one I wasn't really bothered because she was gonna pee in my car she must of peed for almost 2 minutes enough that her friend goes "dang girl you had to go"


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Since the beginning.....I've had female drivers strip naked in my car while changing into club or beach attire:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/things-you-never-want-to-hear-your-pax-say.180282/


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Since the beginning.....I've had female drivers strip naked in my car while changing into club or beach attire:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/things-you-never-want-to-hear-your-pax-say.180282/


Dash cam or it didn't happen! ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Dash cam or it didn't happen! ?


I was a green Ant then. These were the days before I had dash cam and I've noticed since I got one, these episodes happen less and less.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm in the "yeah, I do it, but none of the pax so far" crowd on this one :whistling:


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I was a green Ant then. These were the days before I had dash cam and I've noticed since I got one, these episodes happen less and less.


So you stopped with the itching powder? That was awesome.


----------



## Wyla (Oct 18, 2016)

#professoruber said:


> This is not different than a dude pissing. Females just have to squat and wipe. I treat all my passengers equally. The funniest was a soon to be ex wife of a Dallas Cowboy's player and her friend realized that my dash cam was catching it all. I didn't care, it was a 4x XL surge that was paying about 80 cents per minute.


I think this is ridiculous , it's considered more disgusting just because girls have to expose themselves more, it's just anatomy. Whenever I squat outdoors it's cuz I really really gotta go, other women are the same.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

VanGuy said:


> So you stopped with the itching powder? That was awesome. :smiles:


Oh Damn! I forgot about that being on that thread! I was a bad Ant. No wonder in 2.75 years my ratings never stayed above 4.90 for more than a week..
Usually hovered at 4.85. Yes.....I pulled the itching powder prank most the summer of 2017.


----------



## Wyla (Oct 18, 2016)

Wyla said:


> I think this is ridiculous , it's considered more disgusting just because girls have to expose themselves more, it's just anatomy. Whenever I squat outdoors it's cuz I really really gotta go, other women are the same.


Just clarify I agree it's annoying when people say peeing outdoors is unladylike.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Wyla said:


> When picking up from bars usually.


Never on ridesharing. I've had pax get on my bus after peeing behind a bus shelter .. thank got this awful job give great benefits!


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

I drove a party bus to a concert venue once. Apparently right in front of my bus was the designated pee spot. Probably 15 ladies squated right in front of my bus. Don't know if they didn't see me sitting in the driver seat


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> It hasn't happened to me yet but I'd be pretty apprehensive about it. I've seen enough drunk gals pee in my day and it wasn't a pretty scene. Pee all over their legs and shoes, some falling flat on their ass in their own puddle.... I don't think I'd want that shit in my car.


With all due respect, please keep your online viewing content to yourself. Thank you!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Sorry. Couldn't help myself.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Explosive diarrhea


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Was paid $20 to stop and keep lookout for 2 drunk college girls who just bent at the waist and let loose.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Pee’d many times next to my truck. Pull someplace discreet. Get out drop zipper next to left front tire, get as close as I can and pee on the tire while acting like I’m checking my phone. Had cops
Drive by even and not notice.


----------



## masterdon211 (Apr 26, 2019)

I had a passenger who got ticketed by police for peeing outside of the bar, when I pulled up his friend was like the bar closed the bathroom before the cutoff time and wanted me to wait, I think his ticket was about $90.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

BlueNOX said:


> Pee'd many times next to my truck. Pull someplace discreet. Get out drop zipper next to left front tire, get as close as I can and pee on the tire while acting like I'm checking my phone. Had cops
> Drive by even and not notice.


One of the advantages of having a small weewee. Always keep one hand on your gun though. Never know when the bad guys might attack.


----------

